# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.3! Free, Beauty and Brains -&#62; A perfect combination

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.1.3! Free, Beauty and Brains -> A perfect combination*    *We are proud to present to all our customers a solution that will make them glad to say once more time I've got The Most Advanced Huawei Tool in the WORLD.*  *This solution will unlock, relock and repair IMEI(imei1,imei2,...) for all know market huawei android based on MTK chip.*  *It's """""absolutly FREE of charge""""" for all zZKey users*  *One word a simple """"""""Food for thought."""""""* *The most single, most faster and more advanced solution never seen and It's absolutely FREE* *Now with all market Huawei coverage just plug zzkey one time at your computer and forget about Huawei.*   *Huawei... Full Qcom Old Phone, Full Qcom Android Phones, Full Qcom LTE Android Phones and now Full MTK android support.* *Not credits, Not activation, all features. all free including dual sim imei repair.*    *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*    *What's New:*
------------------------------------ *Huawei G610-U15* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G610-U20* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G610-U30* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G700-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G700-U20* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G730-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G730-U27* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G730-U251* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei G750-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei H30-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Holly-U19* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Honor-3C-Lite* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y220-U00* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y220-U01* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y220-U05* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y220-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y220-U17* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y221-U03* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y221-U12* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y221-U22* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y221-U33* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y320-U01* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y320-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y320-U30* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y320-U151* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y320-U351* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y321-U051* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y330-U01* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y330-U05* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y330-U07* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y330-U11* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y330-U15* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y330-U17* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y511-U00* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y511-U10* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y511-U30* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y511-U251* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y520-U12* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y520-U22* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y520-U33* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y600-U00* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y600-U20* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y600-U40* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y600-U151* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair] *Huawei Y600-U351* [Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, IMEI Repair]
--------------------------    *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change   IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,   changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own   responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this   software.*   *Update Dongle is required*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
PD: *You have other Brand/Model Android MTK? Of course, can test with this update.*
Select: *Huawei Android ADB Autodetection2 MTK* 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @zick123 -> *10 FREE Credits*
2- @cdmakiller -> *10 FREE Credits*
3- @UNKNOWN GSM -> *5 FREE Credits*
4- @Nadoui -> *5 FREE Credits*
5- @ifi786786 -> *5 FREE Credits*   *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Y321 locked to Personal Argentina*  *Operation Log:*  *Unlock:*
  Quote:  			 				Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:	HUAWEI
Model:		HUAWEI Y321-U051
Build ID:	Y321-U051V100R001C110B110
Hardware ID:	MT6572
Creating Simlock Backup...
Unlocking Phone...
Unlock Done.
Operation Done.    *Repair IMEI:*
  Quote:  			 				Repairing Imei...
New Imei: 999999999999994
Current Imei(s):
-> IMEI_1 : 356987899878xxx
Repairing... *Repair Imei Done*.    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

